# Back From Silver River State Park



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

We went on a short camping trip this week. Man was it cold







It was in the mid 30's most nights. Used a whole tank of propane keeping us warm. Silver river state park was great!!!! The sites were very big. Lots of woods. We saw 2 outbacks on the trip. The first one was on 95 north on Sunday being pulled by a van. i think it was a roo. the second we saw at the campgrounds, it was a lite-way product, being pulled by a jeep grand Cherokee. They were from Oregon!!! We went to Silver Springs. This is a great park if you like nature and would like to see some natural Florida!

Pics


----------



## tentr4life (May 10, 2006)

Do they still have all of the monkeys climbing around in the trees?


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Great Pics! Bella is so adorable!

Do you have a link for the state park?

Thanks!


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Lee,

Me and DW have not been there sense the 70's. From the great pictures you took, it looks like we will have to make another trip down there.

Leon


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Lee,

Great pics. Looks like y'all had a great time.

Beautiful place.









Mark


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Great pics, thanks for sharing with everyone!
You had a pretty nice site there. Looks like Bella had a smile on the whole trip!


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

Great pics! Looks like you had a great trip! You're so lucky to be able to camp this time of year. It's currently 5 degrees here and has been snowing for 3 days!!







Yuck!


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

That is one cute kid Lee.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

tentr4life said:


> Great pics, thanks for sharing with everyone!
> You had a pretty nice site there. Looks like Bella had a smile on the whole trip!


She loved every think except the shower. That thing was scary!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Great slide show Lee!

I was glad to see that you got your photos uploaded and was able to share with us









I love the tabletop heater, I bet it really helps take the chill away


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

It sure is nice to know there is some greenery, Somewhere! Around here its either brown, or WHITE! I'm so ready for some GREEN!
Great pics!... Your girl is a cutie!
Carey


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Lee...I showed Tom your pics...he liked them...very pretty campground but not as beautiful as Bella! We also liked the size of the site!!! When we go down to Ocala on March 2nd 3rd and 4th for the Traditional Bowhunter of Florida Tournament we might camp there. Last year we camped at another campground....and it was just a parking lot.









Since Tom is the Ad Manager for the TBOF Club Magazine the "Stickbow News" we can always camp at the FWC for free....but that sure is pretty...so we are considering it.

Lee...did you stay on the Sharpes Fairy Side or the Kings Fort side?


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Great pics Lee....Looks like it was a really goof time...Also, glad you got to use the heater. Probably not a whole lot of use for it in the sunshine state


----------



## fspieg (Jul 31, 2006)

Looks like a great place to camp. Those heaters are great just for those temps. Bella sure is a cutie. Seams like yesterday our daughter was that age. Dang now sheâ€™s 32. Enjoy while their little.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> Great pics Lee....Looks like it was a really goof time...Also, glad you got to use the heater. Probably not a whole lot of use for it in the sunshine state


We use it a few times a year on the patio. I also have its big brother out there, that think can heat.


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

The DW and I went down there a couple of summers ago. Silver Springs is great. Lots of wildlife and a very beautiful area. I even got an alligator to chase me when I ventured too close trying to get a good close-up picture. Man those buggers are fast on land!


----------



## imabeachbum (Mar 24, 2006)

Man, great memories.....I havent been there in many many moons, my parents took me when I was about 10-12 years old, but Ive never forgotten that place. Thanks for sharing your trip and your beautiful baby with us

Regards

Alan


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Great pics and such a cute little girl! Thanks for sharing. We are wondering here in S. Texas if the sun is still out there somewhere....I guess it is in FL!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Well POO!! The pics don't work anymore!


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> Well POO!! The pics don't work anymore!


Here is a new link for you. This one has all of the albums. 
link


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks Lee... Tom can hardly wait to go camping!!! YEAH! Me too...it will be very nice to get away. It is suppose to RAIN...60 per cent chance and we don't care. Since Tom is part of the staff for the Traditional Bowhunters of Florida (he is the ad manager for the club newsletter which is really more of a magazine) we get to camp in the section of the FWC where there is electricity and water....should those sites be full...then we will just drive on over to the Silver Springs Camp Ground and camp there. We plan to drive by for a look around anyway.

Than YOU for all of your help!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

